# Mongoose loan paid off



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

6 year loan on my Mongoose 184 finished this month. One of the best investments ever made. Anyone want to guess what the revenue has been to date?

Here's the hour meter.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

How much ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

How’s it been for ya? Any issues? What model?

I’ve been giving away so many jet jobs lately.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I'll guess 240k in revenue.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1,113,785.17 is my final answer.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I'll guess 240k in revenue.


More than double that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> How’s it been for ya? Any issues? What model?
> 
> I’ve been giving away so many jet jobs lately.


Awesome machine. Remote works like a dream. Model is 184. Had a slight pump leak 3? years ago and was replaced under warranty. On the jobsite, which was very nice.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

yea a big jetter can be worth it.. if you have alot of commercial contracts it pays off quick..


I know our company offers yearly maintenance on a lot of large townhouse complexes and also monthly maintenance on quite a few commercial and apartment buildings.. just mainline and I'm sure it brings a lot in..


half the time you don't need that much, but what if you do.. plus it cuts down time one job..


Right now our primary jetter is a 4012 machine from American jetter with the harben..


but we have 2 custom built jetters one with a myers 4018 and another with a Prattasoli 4020..


the 4020 you cant pull it back by hand just too much there.. my favourite is the myers though powered by a john deere and its awesome truck..


We have 2 guys on truck the run it but remotes would be nice..


Congrats on paying your Jetter off.. now its all profit..


half a million to 3/4 of a mil is good to make off a 40-75k unit.. my boss always inflates his numbers how much everything costs but a custom built with the truck and tank Im assuming about 150k ford f-450's stainless tanks and hannay reels..


Up here it gets cold so we have built in recirculation systems so the hours are inflated because of that..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MreoPitr said:


> So happy for you! I also dream about finally paying out all my mortgage.


What does a mortgage have to do with a sewer jetter? Obviously you’re a spammer, why don’t you tell us a little bit about your roll in the plumbing trade? After all, an intro is required to post here.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

MreoPitr said:


> So happy for you! I also dream about finally paying out all my mortgage.


----------

